# Women's Hunting Bibs



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

At Shoot Like a Girl, we are running a special on our women's hunting bibs on AT only! $25 off each while supplies last to the first gals or guys who send a PM. We also have the jackets for $25 off too!

These bibs are engineered for us! First, they have an inner zipper that runs from the inside of one ankle to the other...so when nature calls, you don't have to take your top layer off....then the back of the bib is higher than most, so that extra wind doesn't get it, then the front comes under the chest so there is no extra material flapping in the way. The Jacket that goes with them is incredible. Not only incredibly warm, the hood actually fits your head! Warning, they do run small, down one size.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

To be honest, when I read 'bibs' I was thinking baby bibs... don't ask why... :embarres:

But :thumbs_up for this product!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Do you have this in MO pattern?? :noidea:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Karen, what kind of inseam lenght do they come in? For us long legged ladies.. lol


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

kimmiedawn said:


> Hey Karen, what kind of inseam lenght do they come in? For us long legged ladies.. lol


I know...they are 30". There are some pants that come longer, I have a pair of SHE unhemmed ladies elite hunter pants, the soft silence in Medium. Sportshill makes a pant that comes in a long. We talk to the manufacturers about making pants longer, and tops bigger. The manufacturers are all working on products in more size options for us!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

DeeS said:


> Do you have this in MO pattern?? :noidea:


Hmmm.........guess I will just order from MO.......


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

DeeS said:


> Do you have this in MO pattern?? :noidea:


Dees - Am multi-tasking today, like everyone probably....We just have them in Realtree, sorry. We have some things in MO; packable rain gear by medalist...just a few sizes. If you are looking for something specific, I would be glad to check our inventory. We are discounting the clothes drastically! Thanks, hope you are having a good 4th of July weekend! Sorry I missed your post earlier.


----------

